# Grants and Financial Aid... For Medical Issues & Vets



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim,

This is a wonderful list. It's very kind of you to put this together. 

I don't know most of them but I am familiar with LabMed, my mother has made and donated quilts to them for their auctions. They do great things.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice list Kimm


Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't take the credit. I know Phoebe's Mom put a nice list together and I added one or two organizations to her list, but I couldn't find it, so I Googled!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

can we make this a sticky?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is an old thread and I know there are many more orgs out there that help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump.............I wonder if this list is useless now. I'll have to check.

This site has a long list, too.
http://yellowdogindy.blogspot.com/2010/02/financial-aid-for-veterinary-care.html

Nationwide/worldwide aid for pet owners:
AAHAHelpingPets-for vets who help abandoned animals and pet owners
Brown Dog Foundation-for pet owners whose pet faces a treatable life-threatening condition
Care Credit-for pet owners to apply for credit to pay vet bills
Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program-for cat owners
Good Samaritan Fund-for pet owners
Grey Muzzle Organization-for shelters and rescues, to help senior dogs
Help-A-Pet-for pet owners
IMOM-for pet owners and rescues
Neuter and Spay-low cost spay/neuter programs worldwide
The Pet Fund-for pet owners who can't afford vet care
Pet Lovers Online-Financial Aid in the UK
Protect My Pet-low cost vaccination clinic
Shakespeare Animal Fund-for pet owners who can't afford vet care, focusing on seniors
Spay USA-low cost spay/neuter programs throughout the US
United Animal Nations-for rescues and owners
Veterinary Care Partnership Program-for IIADP assistance dogs

Financial assistance/low cost spay-neuter clinics in specific locations:
*Arizona:*


Animal Defense League of Arizona-low cost spay/neuter in Tucson


*Arkansas:*


For Pets Sake-helps senior pet owners in NW Arkansas


*California:*


Acme Foundation-for seniors and disabled in Lake County, CA
Actors and Others for Animals-helps pet owners in the LA, CA area
Animal Assistance League of Orange County-for elderly, disabled and low income pet owners
Animal Guardian Society-for elderly and low income pet owners in Southern California
Marin Humane Society-provides financial aid and dog food for elderly, those with HIV/AIDS, and those in hospice
Orange County SPCA-has an Animal Rescue Fund to help low income pet owners pay for veterinary care
Pet Orphans of Southern California-helps low income families pay for veterinary care
Pets in Needlow and no cost veterinary care for needy San Mateo and Santa Clara County residents
Sue Freeman's Guide to Rescue Cats-list of sources of financial aid for pets in the LA area
Spay Neuter Animal Network-Helps pet owners with vet care and offers low cost spay/neuter vouchers in Ventura County area
Sacramento Area Animal Coalition-low cost spay/neuter in the Sacramento area
Sacramento SPCA-low cost spay/neuter
Spay California-low cost spay/neuter programs in California


*Colorado:*


Harrison Memorial Animal Hospital-helps low income pet owners with veterinary care
Maxfund-Low cost veterinary clinic in Denver


*Delaware:*


Faithful Friends-low cost vaccines and spay/neuter, free spay/neuter for pit bulls and pit bull mixes, in Wilmington


*Florida:*


St. Francis Veterinary Hospital-501(c)(3) vet office offering low cost veterinary care

Spay Shuttle-low cost mobile spay/neuter clinic in Palm Beach County
SPCA of Central Florida-low cost spay/neuter clinic


*Georgia:*


Cherokee County Humane Society-low cost spay/neuter clinic in Cherokee County Georgia
Save Our Strays Atlanta-low cost spay/neuter clinic in Atlanta GA


*Idaho:*


Idaho Humane Society-low cost vet care and spay/neuter in Boise


*Indiana:*


FACE Spay Neuter Clinic-Low cost spay/neuter clinic in Indianapolis, IN

*Massachusetts:*

MSPCA SNAP Program-low cost spay/neuter throughout Mass.
The Sampson Fund-for pet owners who can't afford vetwork for their critically ill animal

*Maryland*

Frederick County SPCA-financial assistance for vet care for pet owners, low cost spay/neuter

*Minnesota:
*
Medipet-spay/neuter and emergency vet care funding for low income pet owners

*Missouri:*

Humane Society of Missouri-low cost spay/neuter program
Operation SPOT-low cost spay/neuter program

*New Jersey:*

STAF-financial assistance for vetwork for pet owners

*New York:*

Lollypop Farm-financial assistance for senior citizens, low cost spay/neuter in Monroe County

NY Save-for pet owners in the NYC 5 boroughs



*North Carolina:*


Ashley Fund-for pet owners in NC


*Oregon:*


Bearen Foundation-for pet owners in Lane County, OR
Dove Lewis Velvet Assistance Fund-helps low income pet owners with emergency vet care, in Portland

*Rhode Island:*

Rhode Island Companion Animal Foundation-provides funding for vet care for pets with low income owners
Rhode Island Veterinary Medical Association-list of organizations that offer financial assistance with vet bills
Volunteer Services for Animals-information on low cost spay/neuter programs

*Texas:*

Capper and Chris Save the Animals Fund-helps pet owners with veterinary bills, in College Station

*Utah:*

Humane Society of Utah-low cost spay/neuter and vaccination clinic
*
Virginia:*

Animal Welfare League of Arlington-low cost spay/neuter and vaccinations, offers loans for vet bills
Partners among Cats and Canines-financial aid for spay/neuter and vetwork


*Washington:*

Budkis Fund-helps seniors pay for emergency vet care
Concern for Animals-helps owners pay for spay/neuter and vet care in Thurston, Mason and Lewis County area, pet food bank
PAWS of Bainbridge Island-free and low cost spay/neuter program
Washington State University Good Samaritan Fund-helps pay for treatment at WSU for pets whose owners can't afford treatment


*Washington, D.C:*
​Pets-DC-helps people with HIV/AIDS keep their pets
Washington Animal Rescue League-helps low income pet owners with veterinary care

Assistance for pet owners of specific breeds:
*Doberman Pinschers:

*Doberman911-helps owners with vet bills for senior or special needs Dobermans*

Great Pyrenees:

*Pyramedic-helps owners and rescues with vet bills for Great Pyrenees

*Labrador Retrievers:*

Labrador Harbor-for owners of Labrador Retrievers
Labrador Lifeline-for owners of Labrador Retrievers
Labmed-for rescued Labrador Retrievers

*Pit Bull:*

Pit Bull Rescue Central-for Pit Bull owners

Assistance for rescues:
Art for Animals-financial aid for rescues in New York, New Jersey, Connecticut and western Massachusetts
Cats in Crisis-for cat owners and rescues
CorgiAid-helps Corgis in rescue
IMOM-for pet owners and rescues
Labmed-for Labs in rescue
Labrador Harbor-for Labs in 501(c)(3) rescues
Pyramedic-helps owners and rescues with vet bills for Great Pyrenees
SOS-SRF-for Siberian Huskies in rescue

Assistance for specific conditions:
The Magic Bullet Fund-for owners of dogs with cancer
Diabetic Pet Fund-for diabetic animals​​


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this up. I had no idea all these organizations were out there.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up. I have no idea whether these resources are still available, but I see posts from a number of members who might benefit. If you find out that one of these is no longer available, please let us know.


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

Do blind dogs have training? I think there is a book with regards to training a deaf dog but I never heard of a book with regards in training a blind dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

allaboutourdogs said:


> Do blind dogs have training? I think there is a book with regards to training a deaf dog but I never heard of a book with regards in training a blind dog.


I'm not sure about training, but here's a site with a lot of info for owners of blind dogs: Blind Dog Tips.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's another list of financial assistance resources posted in another thread today by *sandyhp*: Speaking for Spot: Dog Health Care Tips & Veterinary Advice | Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy
Thanks for posting the above link!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a pointer to another thread with new resources: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...unding-owners-need-can-apply.html#post1712780.


----------

